# Is this Miyata 310 worth it? Help, I know nothing of vintage steel road bikes...



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey all, I'm looking for a nice steel road bike to ride around my college campus and for commuting around the city. I want it to be cheap, but since I'm spoiled with relatively high end carbon road, CX, and MTBs I don't want it to be a hi-tensile, straight gauge rock. 

I recently found this Miyata 310 on Craigslist for $90. Is it worth it? And can someone identify what year it is, because from research I know the 1982 models and above are butted and would be nice but the ones older than that are straight gauge?

Here is the link. Thanks!

Miyata road bike has new tires


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Around here, it is hard to find a Schwinn Varsity or Huffy for less than $90.

Here are a bunch of Miyata catalogs, see the index on the right

It is hard to tell, but the decal in the middle of the seat tube looks kind of square and gold in 1981. 

Yours may match the 1982 model.

I don't think it is a 1985 model (head tube wrong).

Note, the 1981 Miyata 310 is rated at 26 lbs. The 1982 model is rated at 25 lbs. I wouldn't loose any sleep over the difference.

It probably has a "Double Butted" decal if you look at it. I'd go by the overall bike. 

Anyway, $90 for anything with two wheels is probably worth it, and I doubt it will last on Craigslist for long. But, only if it fits you, and your needs. Air in the tires is a bonus.

Back in the early 80's, I had a beater bike. Eventually I decided that I could either ride my beater, or ride my Colnago. I chose to ride the Colnago. And, while the bike has seen a lot of wear, I haven't regretted the decision.


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you so much, those catalogs are useful! You're right, it looks like a 1982 to me. 

My CX, road, and mountain bikes are all way too nice to be locked up outside so I definitely need something less conspicuous. I also enjoy the look of a classic steel road bike.

I have two other questions. Do you know about the fork, since the 1982 looks like it didn't come with a chrome fork? And do you know what tire clearance might be like, since I'd like to run at least something over 30c?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Sorry for the long delay in the response, I just noticed this thread! 

I own two Miyata's and love them, but the 310 was low end of the road bike and personally I probably wouldn't buy it especially since it doesn't have the original fork. At some point in it's life someone damaged the fork and replaced it a generic chrome fork, their cheap on the market place. So if the fork was damaged did the frame take some damage too? Damage perhaps not seen by the untrained eye. Again I would stay away from it, but then again if the frame is good and the components are all original according to the catalog site someone posted for you and those look to be in great shape, and you could talk them down to say $60 and you need a bike fairly quickly then go for it. Suntour ARX wasn't bad stuff, it wasn't their best stuff either, it was mid level, but you have to keep ARX very clean to be reliable. I have a set of ARX on a Fuji and it works great.


----------

